# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Upgrading Hi-Fi System to Accept Streaming Services

## Sir Stinkalot

Hi All, 
It has been some time since I had any real interest in this topic so I'm sure that plenty has passed my by. I have an idea of what I want to achieve and was hoping for some input into what I should be doing further research into. I might explain what I want to achieve and then what equipment I have and hopefully somebody can guide me on what can achieve what I need.  *Brief:*
I want to be able to use an Ipad (or something similar) to be able select music and play it through an existing Sony Receiver with standard wired speakers. The unit will be used in an open plan area and the receiver has an option for Speaker B selection to cover the outdoor area. Wireless speakers or speakers in other rooms are not a high priority (but not ruled out if possible). 
I don't want a standard docking station connected to the receiver as I want to be able to use the Ipad to control the music choice away from the receiver (such as kitchen bench or outdoor table etc).  
Our current internet plan allows for data free streaming of internet radio which we currently use through a couple of Kogan Internet radios with success. It is possible to stream these stations data free via Itunes so being able to use Itunes would be good. We would also like access to our current music library which is stored on a NAS.  
Ideally I would also like to be able to use the Ipad to show You Tube videos that can also have the sound played through the system.   *Current Equipment:* Oldish Sony receiver (5.1) with the following inputs - Optical, Coaxial, Standard RCA (No USB or HDMI)Wi-Fi Modem (with ethernet and USB ports). Located at the front of house but will have a CAT 6 cable run to the rear open plan area3TB NAS (Network Attached Storage) with USB point - which is connected via ethernet cable to a wi-fi modem (also with USB)IpadVarious Iphones  *What Do I already Know:* Not a lot unfortunately. I have done a quick search on Sonos (recommendation of somebody at work) however the wireless speakers are not really all that important for me, the Connect component seems to fill some of the need but it would appear that to run the system it needs to be through the Sonos App which may rule out playing sound from You Tube and also the data free internet radio (I stand to be corrected). 
Apple seem to have the AirPort which looks like it may be of some use but I'm finding it difficult to find it explained in stupid people terms. 
Interested in hearing any comments. 
Cheers 
Stinky

----------


## Uncle Bob

I think Apple TV can do all that.

----------


## Random Username

Or upgrade the receiver to one with a wireless ethernet connection (or usb slot that would take a chromecast) and stream content from your iPad to the receiver.

----------


## commodorenut

Check out   Music Control App | Sonos

----------


## OBBob

I was also just recently looking at streaming music ... I was considering just something like this and using Bluetooth. Perhaps also a redundant mobile phone as the main controller.   Logitech Bluetooth Audio Adapter | Officeworks

----------


## Gaza

We have sonos while it nots up to audio buff requirements it does kick @@@@ for us, we use it for  TV plus music, have play bar, controller, sub, plus 6 or 7 speakers around the house     
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## davegol

we have a bluetooth music receiver (not a crappy ebay one - but a decent nokia one) - i think it was around $50
i've paired it with a couple of phones and an ipad, and it can play from any app that produces sound on a device.
simple solution, and it hasn't missed a beat.

----------


## commodorenut

> Logitech Bluetooth Audio Adapter | Officeworks

  I had no idea they existed, and so cheap. 
A mate of mine has the Sonos controller/amp box thingy routed through his main wired hi-fi, but it's effectively only doing what that little Logitech device does (and it's a fraction of the cost).   
For $48, I'd be giving that a go.  The OP is wanting to run outdoor speakers, so the Logitech unit will hardly be the weakest link in the chain.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> For $48, I'd be giving that a go.

  They have a good return policy too, if it's not great.

----------


## phild01

Have a portable TDK bluetooth player that has been good, and been sitting on a dick smith one untried for about a year now (haven't unpacked the stereo yet).

----------


## OBBob

> I had no idea they existed, and so cheap. 
> A mate of mine has the Sonos controller/amp box thingy routed through his main wired hi-fi, but it's effectively only doing what that little Logitech device does (and it's a fraction of the cost).   
> For $48, I'd be giving that a go.  The OP is wanting to run outdoor speakers, so the Logitech unit will hardly be the weakest link in the chain.

  
I was only look at this one the weekend but did get as far as reading a few reviews, which seemed positive. You can pair more than one device, which is quite good too.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I wouldn't use Bluetooth to transmit audio - transfer rate is slow.  I'd prefer to go wifi.  Audioengine does one.  Called the W3. About $200 locally.   
But it'd be easier and more integrated just to get one of the new Yamaha Musiccast wireless receivers (more open source than Sonos too) which can do both bluetooth and wifi. Street price on an RX-V479 is under $500.  $850 should get you the new R-N602 if you only want stereo...

----------


## OBBob

> I wouldn't use Bluetooth to transmit audio - transfer rate is slow.  I'd prefer to go wifi.  Audioengine does one.  Called the W3. About $200 locally.   
> But it'd be easier and more integrated just to get one of the new Yamaha Musiccast wireless receivers (more open source than Sonos too) which can do both bluetooth and wifi. Street price on an RX-V479 is under $500.  $850 should get you the new R-N602 if you only want stereo...

  If you're trying to achieve high-end quality then I agree ... but in reality these days so many systems just rely on BT to do the job. HIFI is one of those things where the sky is the limit.  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

True...but why would you want to listen to music through a system that makes virtually any genre of music sound like it is being sung by my five year old at the top of his lungs whilst lying in the bath?  :Cry:  
Silence would be a better alternative.

----------


## OBBob

> True...but why would you want to listen to music through a system that makes virtually any genre of music sound like it is being sung by my five year old at the top of his lungs whilst lying in the bath?  
> Silence would be a better alternative.

  
... the recent systems are not that bad ... or your child is quite talented. he he .

----------


## SilentButDeadly

...his talents have nought to do with his singing.

----------


## woodbe

We have a couple of sonos units. Sonos app works well. Internet radio no  problem, not sure about youtube sound only (never tried on the sonos). 
Youtube is a video source with sound, not a sound source...  
Apple Airport wifi stations support Airplay, might do both.

----------


## commodorenut

Seeing as though I had to pass an officeworks on my (late) lunch run, I dropped in & bought one of those Logitech units OBBob linked to above. 
Works brilliantly with the average 3-box PC speakers I tried it out on, and I'll give it a run in the garage tonight on the 25 year old Pioneer stereo amp & traditional speakers (which is ultimately where I want to use it).   
Thanks to OBBob for the link - I had no idea such a device existed that is so easy to set up, versatile, and does an exceptionally good job for the price point.

----------


## Armers

Sonos would be the simplest thing for this area... You can play internet radio stations with ease (Adding a favorite link) You can also get the sonos to play from you're current device ie if you have mp3s on your phone / ipad it'll stream from there to the player. Its great for expanding all the way up to 25 units (from mem). 
The sonos:Amp if you have speakers to use, the sonos:connect if you have an amp already, you can also use the play or the soundbar. plenty of options.  
The only way i can  think of youtube via a sonos would utilise the line in or it would be a htpc or a smart tv with the app...  
You do know most if not all people who upload music to youtube would upload to soundcloud as well and there is an addon in sonos for soundcloud.  
Cheers

----------


## OBBob

> ... I'll give it a run in the garage tonight on the 25 year old Pioneer stereo amp & traditional speakers (which is ultimately where I want to use it).

  Did you manage to get this running on an older system?

----------


## commodorenut

Yep, gave it a go last night.  Just plugged it into a pair of RCA inputs on the rear of the amp, and everything works as expected.
Quality is equal or better than the FM radio it currently gets (I have no other inputs on it to compare with). 
Only thing is the volume needs to be cranked up higher (even with the iPhone volume on max).
Range seems good too - I only went up to 10m away within the garage (not line of sight) and it was still fine - and I could easily flick songs & lower the volume using the phone (impossible with the IR remote unless I can be in a spot where I can aim it at the amp). 
Thanks for the heads-up on that one.  I'm very happy with the $48 purchase.

----------


## OBBob

Thanks for the feedback, might be a good interim solution for me too.

----------

